# Export measurement as text: request



## Rick Auricchio (Sep 28, 2008)

It would be nice if "export measurement as text" put a TAB between the frequency and dB values instead of a space. Doing so would greatly simplify importing into a spreadsheet, like Excel.

Perhaps a choice: space, tab, or comma?

This may also be applicable to other exports as well.

Thanks in advance...I'm really enjoying REW.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Excel accepts space as a delimiter, just need to select that on the 2nd pane of the Excel text import wizard (after choosing delimited text on the first pane). Tab could be made an option, I'll put that on the features list. Comma is more problematic for locales that use comma as a decimal delimiter.


----------



## Rick Auricchio (Sep 28, 2008)

You would think I would know that. I totally missed that Excel takes space as a delimiter, which is absolutely fine.

And you're ahead of me on the comma used as the decimal indicator. I must be sleeping/slipping!


----------



## Himmelman (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi John,

Hi have just downloaded REW 5.01 beta 7 and I am amazed by its quality.
I have a problem though.

When I Export a Measurement as text (Tab separation) the SPL appears twice, creating an extra line.
This extra line is redundant and makes the file unreadable by as a CLIO file.

Is there a chance to have a fix for this?

Cheers,

Himmelman.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Himmelman said:


> When I Export a Measurement as text (Tab separation) the SPL appears twice, creating an extra line.


The extra number is the phase, each line has frequency, SPL and phase (if the measurement has phase).


----------



## Himmelman (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you John for your swift reply!
However, I do not have a single line with frequency - SPL -phase when I export the file as text with *Tab* selected as a text delimiter.
It is fine if I use a coma or a space delimiter but then I can not open the file in my Digmode DSP 552 D-PRO software.
So, any help will be appreciated.
I have copied the first lines hereunder so you can see what I meant (I should have done it a the first time...)


* Measurement data saved by REW V5,01
* Source: Input device not selected, no input selected, Left channel, volume: no control
* Format: 256k Log Swept Sine, 1 sweep
* Dated: 8 oct. 2010 03:00:06
* REW Settings:
* C-weighting compensation: Off
* Target level: 75,0 dB
* Note: wizard 2 txt space
* Measurement: Left
* Frequency Step: 1 Hz
* Start Frequency: 2 Hz
*
2	0,000
0,000	0,000
3	12,803
12,803	-88,802
4	8,343
8,343	-14,267
5	9,173
9,173	-34,409
6	6,904
6,904	-129,127
7	-3,749
-3,749	168,628
8	6,282
6,282	-112,100
9	8,638
8,638	115,662
10	14,900
14,900	22,123
11	13,970
13,970	18,391
12	20,001
20,001	18,283

I cannot open the nice looking space delimited text (from the same measurement as above):

* Measurement data saved by REW V5,01
* Source: Frequency Response Averaged data
* Format: Averaged data produced from Right, Oct 7 21:00:06
* Dated: 8 oct. 2010 03:02:42
* REW Settings:
* C-weighting compensation: Off
* Target level: 75,0 dB
* Note: Averaged data produced from Right, Oct 7 21:00:06
* Measurement: Average
* Frequency Step: 96 ppo
* Start Frequency: 1.6822815 Hz
*
* Freq(Hz) SPL(dB) Phase(degrees)
1,682 20,816 0
1,694 20,812 0
1,707 20,596 0
1,719 20,484 0
1,732 20,372 0
1,744 20,259 0
1,757 20,146 0
1,769 20,031 0
1,782 19,916 0
1,795 19,800 0
1,808 19,683 0
1,821 19,565 0
1,835 19,446 0
1,848 19,326 0
1,861 19,206 0

But,for some reason, I can open these numbers copied from somewhere in the Forum:
.00000 -17.90587 170.59210
2.01843 -17.74715 170.64839
2.03703 -17.58841 170.62770
2.05581 -17.42960 170.60682
2.07475 -17.27065 170.60385
2.09387 -17.11172 170.79154
2.11317 -16.95291 170.98097
2.13264 -16.79417 171.17214
2.15230 -16.63546 171.22990
2.17213 -16.47671 171.20713
2.19215 -16.31787 171.18415
etc.
:scratch:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Odd, could you attach an example measurement file from which you as trying to export? Note that it will take me some time to investigate further, I am currently travelling on business and will not get home until 7th December.


----------



## Himmelman (Nov 24, 2011)

The measurement was found here:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/stud...83-done-treatment-room-eq-wizard-results.html
You will find it under Wizard2.zip


----------



## Crumboo (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi!

I have the same issue with text exports as reported above (post #6), but for me it doesn't matter which delimiter i choose - I always get those double lines in the exported file. There hasn't been any answers on this for a few years, so I wonder if there is any solution for getting the output right?

I have tested with both windows and OSX versions of REW.

Best regards,
Mattias


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The original problem was fixed in 2011 Mattias, which REW version are you using?


----------



## Crumboo (Dec 12, 2007)

It is 5.00 on both OS. I made a new try today, but the result is the same (example with space as delimiter):


* Measurement data saved by REW V5,00
* Source: Input device not selected, no input selected, Left channel, volume: no control
* Format: 512k Log Swept Sine, 1 sweep at -12,0 dB FS
* Dated: 2013-nov-17 14:48:24
* REW Settings:
* C-weighting compensation: Off
* Target level: 75,0 dB
* Measurement: v mreg u
* Frequency Step: 1 Hz
* Start Frequency: 2 Hz
*
2	0,000
0,000	0,000
3	5,268
5,268	178,178
4	0,856
0,856	58,927
5	7,174
7,174	-135,612
6	9,493
9,493	143,522
7	-0,995
-0,995	13,011
8	4,611
4,611	-119,705
...

Any ideas?


----------



## Crumboo (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi again! After checking the box "Allow 96 PPO Log Spacing" in the Preferences, the export is now as it should!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Use V5.01 beta for the latest features and fixes, V5.00 hasn't been changed since its release in Jan 2011.


----------

